# R.I.P. Grim & Streaker



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Streaker died last week, he choked on his block (food) somehow, and died before I knew what happened, He was just lying there, and his neck was swollen, so I opened his mouth, and he had a block clogging his airways (he was completely compressed when I found him 

Then, not even a week later, i went to give 'em all treats, and grim was crawling, at first I thought he was just being funny, until I put a treat down in front of his face, and he rolled on to his side (he usually grabs the treat with his mouth, and "shakes" my finger with his paws) so i picked him up, and he was completely limp, not even making in effort to move, so I held him until his last breath, petting him, etc. 

Most of the time, he was just laying there, hardly breathing, and occasionally had what seemed to be seizures, his legs, arms, whiskers, and tail were all shaking, then after about 3 seizures, he stopped breathing for a moment, and then suddenly started gasping... thats when I realized there was no turning back, and he died in my hands.


Streaker: 1/4/08 - 3/28/08
Grim: 1/26/06 - 4/3/08


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. ::vitural hugs:: Exspecially so close together.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

yea, that didnt help... at all... and grim was my first rat ever... and i was closer to him then any of my others...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your losses


----------

